# Wie kriege ich die Auswahl in meinen Server Request?



## TRunKX (7. Okt 2005)

```
<amad:action controlId="acStart">
	  ServerRequest ('Start', request.getParameters("Modus") );
	</amad:action>
```




```
<Select name = "Modus" size=3 >
					<option>Normalmodus   </option>
					<option>Dunkelmodus   </option>
					<option>Schnellmodus  </option>
				</Select>
```

Wie kann ich den ausgewählten Wert  aus Modus oben in den Server Request setzen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Okt 2005)

<option *value='derzusendendeWert'*>irgndwasanzeigen</option>


----------



## TRunKX (7. Okt 2005)

Selbst damit kriege ich das oben in der JSP nicht rein. Da Muss ein String stehen und zwar der der unten im Select ausgewählt wurde.


Also wie muss ich oben diese Zeile ändern

ServerRequest ('Start', request.getParameters("Modus") );

damit ich damit den Wert aus dem select bekomme?


Achja Bleiglanz trotzdem natürlich danke!


----------



## schmalhans (7. Okt 2005)

```
<Select name = "Modus" size=3 > 
               <option value="Normalmodus">Normalmodus   </option> 
               <option value="Dunkelmodus">Dunkelmodus   </option> 
               <option value="Schnellmodus">Schnellmodus  </option> 
            </Select>
```

So kannst du dann den Wert mit deiner request-Abfrage auslesen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Okt 2005)

ehrlich gesagt sagt mir das prefix amad überhaupt nichts, und was ein ServerRequest ist ist mir auch unbekannt...

was isn das überhaupt?


----------



## TRunKX (7. Okt 2005)

```
//--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
function ServerRequest(actionName, trigger, resetStatus)
{
	return ExternalServerRequest('', '', actionName, trigger, resetStatus);
}
```
Das ist nix anderes als eine Methode die 3 Werte bekommt wovon ich nur 2 nutze.

Also um das mal deutlicher zu machen:

Wenn ich ServerRequest ('Start', 'I HATE IT' );
einsetze dann kann ich den WErt in der Java wieder auslesen. 
Wenn ich jedoch 
ServerRequest ('Start', request.getParameters("Modus") ); mache dann
kommt in der Java nix an. Das ist mein Problem ich habe diese Request scheinbar nicht ich raffe das doch auch langsam nicht mehr ich muss hier was bestehendes erweitern und kann es daher nicht komplett ändern aber dieses MVC Konzept ist der totale Mist und ich kriegs hier einfach nicht hin!


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Okt 2005)

schaut stark nach javascript aus?

dort gibts kein request.getParameters, du bist ja am client??

sollst du vielleicht mit 

getDocumentById(..).getValue

mit javascript die gewählte option abfragen???


----------



## TRunKX (7. Okt 2005)

...Siehst du da genau ist das Probelm das hier ist alles!!!

Ich habe HTML 
                JSP
                    JS
                       JAVA

Und keiner von denen die das mal geschrieben haben weiss noch was darüber alle Sagen immer nur jaja da ham wir was dran gemacht aber was genau und wie keine Ahnung!


----------

